
With a Laser, Researchers Say They Can Hack Alexa, Google Home or Siri - theophrastus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/04/technology/digital-assistant-laser-hack.html
======
SiempreViernes
What a nice trick! Interesting that dust guards doesn't block it, wonder if it
is direct momentum transfer or heat expansion in the target material that
drives the signal...

They have a pretty nice website for this trick too:
[https://lightcommands.com/](https://lightcommands.com/)

------
theophrastus
"Researchers in Japan and at the University of Michigan said Monday that they
had found a way to take over Google Home, Amazon’s Alexa or Apple’s Siri
devices from hundreds of feet away by shining laser pointers, and even
flashlights, at the devices’ microphones."

